# WPA PSK for mac OS X



## ogandou (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a D-link DI 624 router (latest firmware). I tried to configure it to use WPA/PSK (I connect to it with a powerbook G4 wirelessly), but I don't know how to setup the connection on the mac: there's not enough room in the password window to enter the long passphrase. Does it need to be converted? And how?  I'm a bit lost! Thanks for your help.


----------

